# ID?



## fishFEEDER9697

30ft deep off of Orange Beach.


----------



## TURTLE

*We always called em Shark Skates, but I don't know the real name. The missing link between Skate and Shark.*


----------



## Garbo Jr.

Guitarfish and that is the Shovelnosed Guitarfish version.


----------



## Fishinut

I Caught a Skate simular to this in the Little Lagoon and it was electric, it gave me a pretty good shock. I have also stepped on a couple down by Fort Morgan wade fishing bare footed and got shocked. Has anyone else ever encoutered one of these electric skates?


----------



## hsiF deR

Fishinut said:


> I Caught a Skate simular to this in the Little Lagoon and it was electric, it gave me a pretty good shock. I have also stepped on a couple down by Fort Morgan wade fishing bare footed and got shocked. Has anyone else ever encoutered one of these electric skates?


I think what you are talking about is a stargazer.


----------



## Chris V

That is a Lesser Electric Ray. They can deliver shocks up to about 35 volts. can't really hurt you but can give one hell of a scare. They usually come in pretty thick in late summer, most likely to mate as there seems to be a lot of them from August through September and there are plenty of both male and female rays.

Guitarfish have a longer snout and more pronounced dorsal fins whereas this guy has the smaller, rounded fins.


----------



## Chris V

hsiF deR said:


> I think what you are talking about is a stargazer.


A stargazer is a fish and couldn't be mistaken for an electric ray.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

This is an Electric Ray. I've been shocked a couple of times by these buggers.


----------



## Fishin Ski

Chris V said:


> That is a Lesser Electric Ray. They can deliver shocks up to about 35 volts. can't really hurt you but can give one hell of a scare. They usually come in pretty thick in late summer, most likely to mate as there seems to be a lot of them from August through September and there are plenty of both male and female rays.
> 
> Guitarfish have a longer snout and more pronounced dorsal fins whereas this guy has the smaller, rounded fins.


Right on:thumbsup:

pretty neat little critters, its cool to see that some things have the capability to electrocute stuff


----------



## fishFEEDER9697

Thanks for the help. So, to make sure I got this right: do NOT shoot with an aluminum polespear? :whistling:


----------



## SaltAddict

I was collecting sand dollars in the gulf and thought the leading edge of that guys fin was a dollar. Man did I get a surprise!


----------



## reefcreature

yea! i've been zapped by one of them things. it'll scare the crap out of yea if your not expecting it.


----------



## bbarton13

all over the beach right now, heres my pic i got of one!


----------



## Domtasc

Definitely an Electric ray. My sis made the mistake of petting one. HAHAHA I'll never forget the squeal she let out.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Great Pic!


----------

